# Stoeger SxS coach guns



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Anybody here own/shoot one? How are they...Are they decent for the price? I've heard many pros and cons...Looking for some info before I get myself into one...Just want it for a fun gun,nothing serious... Any feedback appreciated....


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've never shot their Coach guns, but they look nice. I do have the Condor, which is their O/U model in 12ga. Its a great gun, and a great purchase. Figured I couldnt get a better O/U for the price. Do a search for the Cougar on here, youll find out a bit about the company and their firearms. Hope this helps!:smt023


----------

